# Glock 40mos chest holster from pdsniper



## killitgrillit (Oct 17, 2018)

Howdy all, just got this from pdsniper and couldn’t be happier. Craftsmanship is outstanding, took about 1week to get it and it fits the Glock nice and snug. It fits and wears really well and will be strapped on this whole hunting season while I’m in the stand and stalking piggies!!!!

Outstanding job pdsniper, thx again!!


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks Buddy hope you get many years of service out of it and good luck hunting this year


----------



## klwehunt (Oct 23, 2018)

How bout one for a 1911 with a comp.Looking for something like that for my 460 Rowland.


----------



## FOLES55 (Oct 24, 2018)

I BET HE CAN


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 26, 2018)

I can make it but on custom Items like that I will need the gun for a day to make a pattern


----------



## klwehunt (Oct 26, 2018)

PM sent!


----------



## Rabun (Oct 29, 2018)

Great looking rig!


----------



## DynamicDennis (Nov 12, 2018)

Do you have a link, or full name of the company? Thank you in advance


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 12, 2018)

PM sent.


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 12, 2018)

I don't really advertise its just been word of mouth and happy customers


----------



## oppthepop (Dec 11, 2018)

I have one as well and pdsniper's craftsmanship is second to none!!


----------

